# Weird inbox message.



## flint_illustrator (Mar 18, 2022)

So I posted in the "wanting to buy" section on this site looking for Kansas drugstore bottles and I receive an inbox message that I attached below. Seems a little odd and will not be replying to that message.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Mar 18, 2022)

Has anyone else ever received messages like this?


flint_illustrator said:


> So I posted in the "wanting to buy" section on this site looking for Kansas drugstore bottles and I receive an inbox message that I attached below. Seems a little odd and will not be replying to that message.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2022)

It's an automated bot message.  That's why the grammar is wrong, it's a computer program designed to send the message "I'm not aware of anyone that has a ______________________ for sale right now on the forum but..." anytime it picks up on someone looking to buy something, and it fills in the blank with the word or phrase your ad suggests you're looking for.  If you sent an email to that address they'd either try to scam you or send you a virus.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 19, 2022)

Spam, Report the message to the admins.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2022)

He's posted in here Recently so may be Legite? LEON.


----------

